# Yanmar FX32D transmission information



## Linneus

I have a grey market Yanmar FX32D tractor. Right now it's in the shop but the mechanic can't find any service information about the transmission (which needs work). It seems there is a lack of information on this particular tractor in the states. I remember several years ago seeking out the service manual for it and I could only get it in Japanese. I've been to all places on the web looking for information and decided to come here for ideas.

The tractor has been a gem around here for about 8 years. I bought it from someone who bought it off the ship. So I am not saying it was a bad tractor, but now it needs some care I can't give it by maintenance alone.

Any ideas?


----------



## rsmith335

Rosetta Stone? I was listing to NPR radio the other day and if I rember right some libaries can translate books or mabey they went on line and found some one who could translate languages. Good luck


----------



## Linneus

Rosetta Stone for tractors! I know there are sites online that translate but that would mean I would have to type in the Japanese...


----------



## rsmith335

Well maybe we have stumbled on to a bussiness that no one else has thought of.:lmao::lmao:


----------



## winston

I think parts manuals are available for the FX32d. Might be a great help. I think some US models may be similiar to your FX32d. I would talk to Hoye's or any dealer and ask if there is a manual that would be satisfactory.


----------



## Linneus

I have an owners manual but it has no exploded parts list. Hoyle and others say there is no service manual available.


----------



## Mickey

You might be in luck Linneus. Just up the road so to speak is Ernies Imports. Ernie mostly imports the newer models like the F series. Ernie is definitely one of the good guys in the Yanmar import business.

Used Yanmar tractors, New Mahindra tractors, New Branson Tractors from Ernie's Imports inc

If you call, tell him I sent you.


----------



## Linneus

Mechanic already spoke to Ernie, yep he is very convenient to me. I was thinking about parting out the tractor to him but decided to put the money into fixing it up. Only problem is the transmission, no other tractor has a similar one. It's a powershift transmission with 3 ranges, 4 forward and 3 reverse.

Thanks for bringing Ernie to my attention though.


----------

